# Adam Hoekstra, we'll miss you.



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A lot of guys that frequent this site lost a good friend a few weeks ago. I thought it would be appropriate that someone made a post here about "Hooker".

By DOUG SMITH, Star Tribune

Last update: July 18, 2009 - 11:55 PM

Minnesota's ducks and its conservation community lost a true friend July 10 when Adam Hoekstra, a regional director for Ducks Unlimited, died suddenly of natural causes. Hoekstra, of Farmington, was 23. An avid hunter and angler and passionate conservationist, he worked with DU chapters in southern and southeastern Minnesota and western Wisconsin.

Though he was young and worked for DU for only about a year, he left a lasting impact, said Joe Breidenbach of Brainerd, DU regional director of fundraising and volunteer relations. "He was just an awesome young man,'' Breidenbach said. "We didn't hire him, he hired us. He used to tell people, 'I've got the best job in the world.'"

Hoekstra grew up in Spicer, and that's where services were held last week. Survivors include his wife, Alyssa. A memorial is being established in his name. Donations will support DU's Rescue the Duck Factory program. See www.ducks.org/adam.

-----------------------------------------

Many of us met him in his years at NDSU. Although the article says Adam only worked for DU for a year, he did so much for DU for free in his years at NDSU with the student chapter where he was the President. Adam was a large part in taking the NDSU chapter from its inception to one of the most successful college chapters in the nation. I believe in its peak year, NDSU DU raised enough to preserve 250 acres of habitat (someone correct me if I stated that wrong). Adam was responsible a HUGE portion of that success. Our chapter has definitely been missing something since he graduated and took his big boy job with DU.

Besides being one of the good guys on the duck hunting front, Adam was just a plain fun dude to be around. I never met anyone who didn't like the guy. It was obvious at his funeral services just how many people he had touched. I doubt i'll ever find someone that could BS about hunting like Hooker could, whether the stories were true or not 

If any of you guys have money burning a hole in your pocket (I realize not many do these days), Adam's memorial would be a great place to help out, and it goes to the "rescue the duck factory" program, which should be relevant to lots that frequent this site.

Thanks for reading guys. RIP Hook.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, so young. That's gotta be tough for friends/family.

My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

That's a tough one. Prayers for family and I hope every morning is a limit for him.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i knew adam for only a couple weeks he was a great guy all around, for the few weeks our DU commitee knew adam we were at an AH on how nice, an willing of a guy he was. For most others in our area it only took him but one night to put an ever lasting impression on them. From the Lost Marsh boys we miss you and love you much.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

wow this blows my mind, I worked with Adam at sportsmans for a while the kid knew what he was talkin about. preyers go out to his family.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks guys! It doesn't surprise me at all that there were all kinds people that knew and appreciated Hooker wherever he went. He really was a special guy.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

So sad, prayers sent for the family and friends,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Young is right! My prayers do go out to the family and his wife!

RIP....Waterfowling brother!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I talked to adam a few times in regards of helping him out, very nice guy, positive attitude and high energy. God bless


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry to hear about this tragic loss off life. my prayes are with all that knew him, friends and especally family.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like mentioned. I only knew Adam through DU. He helped our committee out for one spring banquet and one hunters party. In the short time I knew him he made a great impression.

Here is a short story. Adam heard I was going out spring snow goose hunting. He called me up and gave me his cell phone number and told me to call him once I got into an area i had planned on starting my hunt. I called.....he then called all around to his friends, family and people he knew in DU to see if I was in the right spot or in the "prime" area. Then he kept calling me for updates. I told him if he could make it come on out. I would have loved to shared a hunt with him. What a great guy. I wish I would have gotten to know him even better. He will be greatly missed.

The St. Charles MN Chapter of DU send out prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## LDuncan (Jun 18, 2009)

I never met him but my dad said he was a stand up guy. Prayers sent


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I had the joy of playing softball and sharing more than one cold one with Adam and he was such a great guy to be around. He could always bring a smile to every one's face.

Rest in peace Hooker.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

He sounds like he was a great guy. It's a tragedy for anyone to die that young.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. Very sad indeed. Prayers sent up from Illinois. Just out of curiousity, anyone know more about what happened? I dont understand "natural causes" at the age of 23.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

After the initial Autopsy came back inconclusive, they said the cause of death was Myocarditis or a virus of the heart. From my understanding it is basically like a heart attack but without arteries being blocked.

Here's a wikipedia link about it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myocarditis


----------



## doubledown (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm truly shocked. I met Adam through DU NDSU Chapter, and he did a great job for that program. Way too young of a life to be lost.


----------

